# Single user mode has locked file system



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry, I'm sure this a very dumb question for everyone, but this is my very first post. I've installed the newest version of FreeBSD, downloaded & installed Gnome to get it working as my desktop, but it locks up as the desktop opens. I've tried to boot to Single User mode, but that just gives me a locked file system & I can't edit anything. What do I do? 

Thanks in advance for helping the complete New guy.


----------



## sash (Nov 7, 2010)

At first you must use fsck() to check and repair damaged file systems. Then you may`# mount -a -t ufs` and do necessary changes; or press Ctrl-D to start multiuser mode; or just reboot...


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

THANK YOU. That worked GREAT!!


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

One last bit of help with this. :O How do I mark this as "Solved"? I saw it when I started the post (why would I start a post as 'Sovled'?), but I can't seem to figure out how to mark this as 'Solved' & I can't find it when I search the forum. I know it's right here in front of me someplace. Please point the New guy in the right direction.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

You can't yet.
You need 10 days and 10 posts to be able to edit your posts.


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks. Is a reply considered "a post" or do I have to start a post or reply to somebody else's post?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, everything you write (except when editing, and sending private mails (PM)) is considered post...


----------



## bamim2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great. Thanks for the info. Since I'm having a few problems I should be up to 10 posts pretty soon then.:e


----------

